# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Hvala Anchie76!

## sophisticat

:D Hvala anchi76, to je bilo super brza pomoc!

----------


## Amalthea

:?

----------

Joj, Amalthea... pa ne moras bas sve znati...   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

:Razz:

----------


## Arijana

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

nemojte tako puno pisati, ne stignem sve pročitati! 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sunac

Thnx i od mene!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mayaa

može pitanje, admini   :Grin:  

zašto ne smijemo blago prostačit   :Embarassed:  u privatnim porukama - umjesto npr. riječi piz..rija ispisuje se tralala  :? 

mislim, slažem se da na forumu budemo pristojni, ali u privatnim, pa njih čita samo onaj kome su upućene...   :Mad: 

ili ipak čita još netko ???

----------


## Amalthea

jednostavno: zato jer filtriranje riječi ide iz istog rječnika...

----------


## andrea

pa ja znam opsovat prek PPa :? 

ne kužim pitanje, pa zato se to zove "privatna poruka"  :Confused:

----------


## Arijana

pizdarija

----------


## Arijana

ajme, vidi stvarno   :Laughing:

----------


## Mayaa

ali meni se isto čini da sam tu riječ u izvornom obliku   :Laughing:  imala prilike vidit i to baš na forumu  :/  

ili je ipak bila neka druga  :?

----------


## maria71

pizdarija

samo filtrira pizdariju,ostale ne

----------


## Mayaa

> ----tralalala----
> 
> samo filtrira *pizdariju*,ostale ne


a gle sad ovo, hahahaha   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

puzdarija,pizdarije,pizdariji,pizdarijom,pizadrijo  ,pizdariju

----------


## Mayaa

stavit će ti flaster na usta   :Laughing:  

a ja ću dobit brnjicu   :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

A možda da tu i tamo stisneš space olitiga razmak iza zareza...

----------


## Mayaa

> A možda da tu i tamo stisneš space olitiga razmak iza zareza...


pa naravno, to sam i napravila.
ali me ipak zaintrigiralo   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

pizdarije

Dobro ste me podsjetili   :Grin:  

Evo sad radi za sve oblike te rijeci  :Razz:  

Imate jos neke ideje za rijeci koje bi trebalo editirati   :Grin:  


I da, forum editira automatski, bez obzira jel pp ili je pisano na forumu.

----------


## sabaleta

govno, govna, govnu, govnima,
*****, kurca, kurcima, kurcu, kurčim
*****, pički, pičke, *****ma,
..., jebu
****te, jebi ga, jebiga

Evo mog doprinosa. Ne prostačim baš, pa su psovke onako mlo dosadne, ali u padežima. A kad citiram iz pp-a, dobijem umjesto (gruba riječ), psovku koja je cenzurirana.  :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

pa dobro, govno je gruba rijec ako kazes nekom ti si govno.
ali nemojte mi reci da ce postovi ubuduce izgledati: isao sam kacicevom i ugazio na ? grubu rijec?

nisam bas za taaako _cist_ forum.

----------


## Amalthea

> isao sam kacicevom i ugazio na ? grubu rijec?


  :Laughing:

----------


## sabaleta

Išla sam po naslovu istoimene pjesme Ramba Amadeusa. Zato je govno na početku.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayaa

zapravo je sve ovo baš simpatično   :Wink:  

nego, pala mi na pamet moja nedavno umrla baka. 

1910-o godište  :shock:

govorila je; nisu ni ku*ac ni pi*ka gruba rič. 
gruba rič je kad kažeš "ukrast", "ubit", "udrit dite"   :Sad:  

možda je zato i doživila toliku starost   :Sad:

----------


## Amalthea

Mayya,   :Heart:   :Love:   za tvoju baku

----------


## aqua

Da, naježih se kad sam pročitala   :Heart:

----------


## Mayaa

poučak; u pizdu :D, šta sočnije psuješ dulje živiš   :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

> govorila je; nisu ni ku*ac ni pi*ka gruba rič. 
> gruba rič je kad kažeš "ukrast", "ubit", "udrit dite"


baka ti je bila carica   :Saint:  .






> isao sam kacicevom i ugazio na ? grubu rijec?


iv, da te nema stvarno bi te trebalo izmisliti!   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

pizdarija
u pičku materinu
*****ti

 :Embarassed:

----------


## Brunda

ajme, najgrublja je ostala   :Embarassed:

----------


## sabaleta

Brunda, ne sekiraj se. To mi tako pomažemo anchie 76  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amalthea

U kojem je smjeru krenuo ovaj topic...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

pred kućom šljivurina na njoj visi ..........  :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

šta smo maštovite kad je zajebancija u pitanju   :Embarassed:  

a tamo topić "šta danas kuhate" na 4 stranice i niko i dalje nema ideja   :Laughing:

----------


## Arijana

pizdarija
sranje
***** 
*****
šupak
jebač
jebiga
*******

----------


## Arijana

:Embarassed:   Ajme propadoh u zemlju, smo ona najbezazlenija je kao gruba riječ

----------


## dorotea24

Al ste ko kočijaši  :Laughing:  

Mayoo pa psovanje je lakše od kuhanja  :Laughing:

----------


## Arijana

Anchie, pliz briši moj gornji post  :Embarassed:

----------


## andrea

đizs, ja niš ne kužim :?

----------


## sabaleta

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Anchie brzo zaključavaj! Kako je krenulo i ovo će se razvući na 4 stranice.

----------

O Boze...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andrea

ma, ja sam valjda luda pa niš ne kužim; kakve grube riječi, kaj je to ;zbunj:

i zakaj se nabrajaju prostote; jel to trebalo ići na PP, pa otišlo van il šta :? 

ja od ovog cijelog topika niš nemrem shvatit

----------


## Njojza

andrea, pisu ruzne rijeci da bi ih kasnije "forum" automatski prepoznavao kao "gruba rijec" i na taj nacin ih cenzurisao   :Wink:

----------


## andrea

:Embarassed:

----------


## andrea

> (gruba rijec)
> (gruba rijec)
> (gruba rijec) 
> (gruba rijec)
> šupak
> (gruba rijec)č
> (gruba rijec)
> (gruba rijec)


ja ću umrijet  :Laughing:  

znači "šupak" je OK  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ma nemres vjerovati, ali tu rijec mi ne zeli editirati iako je na listi kao i sve ostalo.  Morat cu se s tom jos pozabaviti   :Laughing:  

Fala vam lijepa.. Bili ste vrlo kreativni  :Grin:     tako da je lista zabranjenih rijeci zahvaljujuci vama - poduza   :Laughing:

----------


## sabaleta

Anchie, ostala je i moja barem još jedna "gruba riječ". Hajde sredi i nju da se ne   :Embarassed:   više.

----------


## maria71

*****,*****,guzica,kurvetina

----------


## tanja_b

E jeste lude   :Laughing:  
Danas cijeli dan virkam na ovaj topic kad se poželim malo nasmijati - baš dobro služi svrsi!

----------


## Brunda

> Fala vam lijepa.. Bili ste vrlo kreativni     tako da je lista zabranjenih rijeci zahvaljujuci vama - poduza


Nema na čemu. Možemo mi još   :Grin:

----------


## aqua

Je, al cure, trebale ste stavit pristojan opis pored svakog pojma predloženog za zabranjenu listu, ko bi sad popamtio kolko je ko bio kreativan, kad svima piše isto - zabranjena riječ   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

zar cemo i supak maknuti  :shock:

----------


## dorena

ako ce se maknuti supak, onda treba maknuti i pupak   :Grin:

----------


## djuma

:shock: 
cure al ste prooosteee!
a ja pomislila 
pa dve strane za zahvalnost anchie76
sta li je uradila???   :Grin:

----------


## dorena

> a ja pomislila 
> pa dve strane za zahvalnost anchie76
> sta li je uradila???


ono sto uvijek radi. brine se da svi budemo zadovoljni na Rodinom forumu!

anchie76   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## luce2006

*****, *****, sisa, govno, kurva, pizda, pizdetina, kreten, zajebancija, motherfucker, pizda, pizdetina,

----------


## luce2006

:Laughing:   samo pomazem   :Grin:

----------


## plavaa

zajebancija??  :shock: 

Da nismo malo pretjerali..

----------


## anchie76

> (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec), *sisa*, govno, kurva, (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec), kreten, zajebancija, motherfucker, (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec),


E pa ak jos i ovo boldano proglasimo grubom rijeci, onda bolje da zatvorimo cijeli forum zbog prostacenja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sunac

Džizs u šta se ovo pretvorilo!  :Grin:  Kažu da lijepa riječ sva vrata otvara (a Anchie76 je tu da ih zaključa ak je potrebno) stoga još jednom: THNX A76!  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

ja sam naivno krenula zahvaliti anchie76, kad ono  :shock: 
imam šta i vidit.
A tako ste me slatko nasmijale. Izvlačim pouku: i beštimanje zna ponekad biti korisno   :Laughing:  
E, da ne zaboravim, hvala anchie76   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

ajte *vrit*!   :Grin:  

Nisam niti skužila ovaj topic...

----------


## Lutonjica

a ****te valjda smo bile na moru  :Grin:

----------


## buby

i ja tek sada vidim ovo, a strah me nekaj napisati (kaj ako baš to nije sređeno)  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> i ja tek sada vidim ovo, a strah me nekaj napisati (kaj ako baš to nije sređeno)


pa onda bu u pičku materinu sređeno   :Razz: 

a možeš i provjeriti s "pregledajte", ak te strah da ne ispadneš prosta

----------


## momze

jebes to

funkcionira!!!  :D 

ja napisala i otisla na 'pregladaj' i vidi sto im izaslo. 
koja fora, nisam znala za taj automatizam. wow!

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajme  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

damn..ja napsala grubu rijec i nije cenzurirano...a i ja nam izvaliti....dobroda sam otisla na pregledajte

(radi se o za-gruba rijec- to)

----------


## cekana

... imeni promakao ovaj topic  :shock: 

 :Joggler:  baš je supeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## Metvica

> luce2006 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec), *sisa*, govno, kurva, (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec), kreten, zajebancija, motherfucker, (gruba rijec), (gruba rijec),
> 
> 
> E pa ak jos i ovo boldano proglasimo grubom rijeci, onda bolje da zatvorimo cijeli forum zbog prostacenja


slažem se s prijedlogom:
"prištekala sam malog na grubu riječ"
"zaspala mi je na gruboj riječi"
"baš je krasno kako moja beba fino gruba riječ"
 :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

aaaaaa   :Idea:   sad mi je jasno, a ja mislila da je path bio tako kulturan da je sam sebe cenzurirao!! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

ovo je genijalno   :Laughing:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

> aaaaaa    sad mi je jasno, a ja mislila da je path bio tako kulturan da je sam sebe cenzurirao!!


To sam si i ja mislila neki dan  :Embarassed:

----------


## MajaMajica

pičketina, droljetina, lapan, fucara, kurčevito, nadrkan, šuga, gubo

ma niste mi ni u peti   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

:Laughing:  
 Nikad ali nikad u zivotu se ovako nisam ismijala

----------


## fritulica1

Što ja ovo  :shock: ? Hvala Anchi 76!   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

